# If I Only Had The Space...



## Millbo (Jul 1, 2015)

I just ran across a 36" open side Rockford shaper/planner online.
It's listed for $1,599.00
Not sure if this is gear driven or hydraulic driven.
I have no clue what these normally go for but wanted to share it with my fellow tool junkies.
Anyone ran these before?

(not affiliated with these folks, just sharing the link)
http://www.hgrinc.com/productDetail/Machine-Tools/USED-ROCKFORD-SHAPER/02151200007

Man it would be fun to play with this thing regardless


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jul 1, 2015)

There's a 24" shaper in Denver. They started out asking $2400 and are now down to $450. LOL
Wish my household wiring could handle it.


----------



## Millbo (Jul 1, 2015)

Jim,
I agree with you there.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 1, 2015)

That planer/shaper is hydraulic driven.  Super nice piece of equipment back when it was new.
I have had the opportunity to run a 12 foot stroke Rockford openside planer many years ago.  Of course my dad was looking over my shoulders to make sure I didn't get caught up in it while it was running.  That was 40 years ago this weekend, July 4th!  We planed a 11 foot lathe bed on it as well as the saddle that came off of the same bed.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 1, 2015)

I have bought three different pieces of equipment from these guys in the past four years.  The recent was in December.  Great people to deal with.  They do a nice job boxing your stuff up when requested.  Bigger stuff is put on pallets and strapped down.  They will also shrink wrap the pallet and equipment.  So far, the shipping charges have been fair for shipping down to South Texas!


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 1, 2015)

That's only 2 hours away from me, but my wife is saying


----------



## kvt (Jul 2, 2015)

Bill tell her that you will make her something nice with it.   or does that not fly any more.   There is also the well I need one, and this one is on sale and the company has good reviews by some on the site.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 2, 2015)

I've bought several pieces of equipment and tooling from HGR.  I even turned my blinker on at the exit while we were on vacation. I tried to explain I was just stopping for gas. Lol


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm glad they are 2000 miles from me. 
But they do have decent shipping charges.   Still buy a lot from them. 
Now,  a buddy of mine,  we combine shipping this last buy.  Came out okay. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 2, 2015)

The way it works is , You buy the machine, then it is " Honny we need to build a bigger shop for my new tool."


----------



## brino (Jul 4, 2015)

...and don't forget "all the other guys on the forum have one (or two)!"

-brino


----------



## Millbo (Jul 5, 2015)

brino, that was too funny.
I may just give it a shot


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 6, 2015)

Wish I had the room too. I ran one 30 yrs ago , it too was a very large one I think it ws at least a 12' table , I sub contracted and built hold down clamps for it. The holes were 1" in diameter for the hold downs , we used tool steal 3" x 3" by 6" for each one made a dozen . Had them hardened and drawn , made working on the shaper so much easier . They locked the work down when tightened . Planed many bearing blocks for US steal and pipe . Good job there I learned lots of tricks from some of the old machinist who worked there. Welded up jernals on the steal rollers and we did lots of there maintainece at that shop. Spray metal was pretty new back then to us. Worked 70 hours a week for straight pay too. They took our rate and cut it to cheat but we needed the money . See what these old machines do , bring old memories up.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Jul 8, 2015)

It's a common story: the machine is too big for hobbyists and obsolete for production.  Meaning its value is that of scrap.  Which is, what, $.10/lb?  If so, $800 should get it.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd buy it if it didn't cost so dern much to ship .


----------

